# Hogan´s Heroes Jeep



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi, this is the last model included in my TV and Movie collection, the AMT Hogan' s Heroes Jeep in 1/25 Scale , the assembly is out of box.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I remembered this model even being out in 1980. As now as back then, I didn't get it, why would an american Army Jeep not only be in an German prisoner of war camp, but also have a "property of Stalag- 13 sign on it, oh the irony.


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

There was capturing and usage of the enemy's vehicles at times, no?
Certainly at the end of the War we made use of their cool junk.
You can bet US generals were tooling around in those beautiful 3 axle W31 G4 Staff Command Cars.

But I don't recall seeing one single US Army Jeep on Hogan's Heroes.

Either way, nice job on the model!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually there were just a handfull of G4 staff cars and I have never seen a US officer using one (as per the definitive book on the subject, Mercedes Benz Parade and Staff Cars of the Third Reich).

The old MPC kit was just an attempt to cash in on Hogan's Heros. I don't think the original kit had the .50 and accessories but I could be mistaken. They are certainly in the reissues now. The kit is the same one currently sold as a US Army Jeep. Funny too since its not a WW2 Jeep. It's actually something like a CJ1 or CJ2 and not a military Jeep at all. MPC also misspelled Heroes as it is not Hero's 

Still this is a great build up of a cool old kit.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I might be wrong but was that kit re-issued as the M*A*S*H jeep?


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Actually there were just a handfull of G4 staff cars and I have never seen a US officer using one (as per the definitive book on the subject, Mercedes Benz Parade and Staff Cars of the Third Reich).


No doubt you're probably right.
Just read they only made 57 and only 3 survive.

The Jeep as a MASH unit sure sounds familiar.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are at least two MASH jeep kits. The common one is Monogram's old 1950s 1/35 kit sold under the Revell name with a vaccuform tent and some new figures. The other kit is a US Airfix offering (they had a truck too) that was motorized. Not sure what scale that one was, but it wasn't the same as the MPC jeep. The MPC kit has been sold in a few boxes though over the years, including the HH jeep.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I wonder if it started out as the Rat Patrol jeep?

I had that small scale diorama kit with sand dunes and 2 jeeps. Still have the palm tree oasis.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful build, nicely done. That .50 cal M2 is atrocious.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

terryr said:


> I wonder if it started out as the Rat Patrol jeep?
> 
> I had that small scale diorama kit with sand dunes and 2 jeeps. Still have the palm tree oasis.


That was a beautiful 'diorama in a box' kit. It's a shame we don't get things like that made anymore.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

terryr said:


> I wonder if it started out as the Rat Patrol jeep?
> 
> I had that small scale diorama kit with sand dunes and 2 jeeps. Still have the palm tree oasis.


The Aurora Rat Patrol set was in HO scale and included knock offs of the RoCo Minitanks vehicles and Jeeps, along with Airfix figure copies. The Jeeps were about an inch long... tiny !

I had that set as a kid. It was cool back then. I used the dunes and giant palm trees with my Airfix Foreign Legion fort set. But, I preferred the Aurora Anzio Beach set. For the same price as The Rat Patrol you got more stuff. Anzio Beach had four tanks, a boat, tons of German and US figures, plus trees, hills, beach obstacles, etc. Rat Patrol just gave you two jeeps, two tanks and some German guys, and the dunes and giant palm trees.


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

As mentioned in IMCDB.org a Willys Jeep was used only in a short scene and without Hogan's markings. But as a fan of the TV series I did it just for fun.


----------

